# Tesla and Edison Fans



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

That Edison fan is pure bad-assery. :thumbup:

Do you just scour the world for hidden-gems that you know you can restore? Seems like it'd be tough to buy those in any condition where the buyer didn't want a ton of money for their historic value.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

I like how you can see straight through the motor. The 2 speed switch is pretty cool as well. There is a non-conductive piece linking the 2 bars together but it's hot going out the the knob. At least they made the knob out of wood I think it is. :laughing:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Big John said:


> That Westinghouse fan is pure bad-assery. :thumbup:
> 
> Do you just scour the world for hidden-gems that you know you can restore? Seems like it'd be tough to buy those in any condition where the buyer didn't want a ton of money for their historic value.


I used to big time but I burned myself out about 10 years ago. I really hate to think what I spent on some of these fans. Back before the internet early collectors were paying next to nothing for fans at yard and estate sales. I missed a super rare very expensive fan by a few weeks once. Not that I would pay that kind of money because it's out of my league but I asked a friend once if he had run across any old fans. He told me that he just cleaned out his grandmothers attic and took a few to the dump. One of them that he described to me had just sold on E-bay for $21,000.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

those are very cool


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Some more pics of the Edison.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

8V71 said:


> ...Back before the internet early collectors were paying next to nothing for fans at yard and estate sales....


 I was wondering about that. Seems like now days the only way to find a deal would be to go through places where people had so much stuff they couldn't accurately price it all. 

What I found when researching my co-workers fan was actually the polar opposite, where eBay makes everyone believe they've got priceless antiques: The fan wasn't really worth much, but there were people who saw old fans going for a lot of money online so they assumed they could post theirs for $200-500, and that's what they were asking.


> ...He told me that he just cleaned out his grandmothers attic and took a few to the dump. One of them that he described to me had just sold on E-bay for $21,000.


  I woulda done a lot of trash-pickin' for $21,000 dollars.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah, some people get burned but all they have to do it a little research. There are so many of them out there (internet) that it has become self regulating as you found out with your buddy's fan.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I wonder how many fingers got severed by those style fans.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> I wonder how many fingers got severed by those style fans.


I'm sure there were a few especially from the rear. The front kinda pushes your finger away but don't ask my how I know this.:whistling2:

They didn't start heavily guarding the blades until about the 60's maybe? I don't ever remember seeing adults or children with missing fingers when I was growing up.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

8V71 said:


> I'm sure there were a few especially from the rear. The front kinda pushes your finger away but don't ask my how I know this.:whistling2:
> 
> They didn't start heavily guarding the blades until about the 60's maybe? I don't ever remember seeing adults or children with missing fingers when I was growing up.


That's because people had common sense back then !
Now days it's everybody else's fault but there's.
Or is it because he had a troubled upbringing !


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Pure artwork...


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i want one of these


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> I wonder how many fingers got severed by those style fans.


that was my first thought, those open metal blades look like they could do some carnage


----------

